# More working time



## likeablelady (Feb 29, 2016)

Hello everyone! I hope you are all having a wonderful day. 
I have only been making soap for about a month, but have tried HP, CP, and now some MP soap. I find with MP soap there is less time for creativity.
I would like to know if there is anything that I can add to my MP base that will give me a little more working time. I really wanted to do a painting technique to MP, but it just hasn't worked out because it sets up WAY too fast. I still think it is a fun product to work with, but would appreciate any information that will lead to me having a little more time for design.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## Soapsavvy (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi and welcome to this forum. I like you am a newbie also, but I've never made a bar of soap be it Cp, HP or M&P. BUT, I have done a lot of reading and research so I may be able to suggest a few things. 
If it were me and it will be one day soon. If I was going to be using  3 or 4 different colors, I think I'd keep them warm using an electric hotplate if using Pyrex, or maybe get a large large skillet with some water (if using plastic) and leave your melt & pour on a very LOW temperature until you're ready to use it. I think that would work as long as it keeps your M & P fluid. Just an idea from a newbie!!!!  Good luck and do post some pic's.


----------



## likeablelady (Mar 1, 2016)

Soapsavvy said:


> Hi and welcome to this forum. I like you am a newbie also, but I've never made a bar of soap be it Cp, HP or M&P. BUT, I have done a lot of reading and research so I may be able to suggest a few things.
> If it were me and it will be one day soon. If I was going to be using  3 or 4 different colors, I think I'd keep them warm using an electric hotplate if using Pyrex, or maybe get a large large skillet with some water (if using plastic) and leave your melt & pour on a very LOW temperature until you're ready to use it. I think that would work as long as it keeps your M & P fluid. Just an idea from a newbie!!!!  Good luck and do post some pic's.



Thanks... what a great idea. I have done a lot of reading and researching too. The look i want comes from the soaps being cooler when poured, but by then, they always have a skin on them and my swirls never look right. B ut if they are hotter, they all run together. Sounds like you may be ready to dip your toes into some soaping soon.


----------



## Soapsavvy (Mar 2, 2016)

Soon soon soon sweetie!!! Hope that helps.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Mar 2, 2016)

I've seen some amazing things from a lady on YouTube with MP soaps. I've looked at the comments of her swirl soaps and it seems that her specific bases make the swirls possible. I believe they are suspension bases. You may want to look into that. Let me go fetch a link.

http://youtu.be/CeZH8LpvTVg


----------



## likeablelady (Mar 2, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> I've seen some amazing things from a lady on YouTube with MP soaps. I've looked at the comments of her swirl soaps and it seems that her specific bases make the swirls possible. I believe they are suspension bases. You may want to look into that. Let me go fetch a link.
> 
> http://youtu.be/CeZH8LpvTVg



Thank you kindly. I actually bought some suspension base today before I saw this post. I will go check out the video now.


----------



## snappyllama (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm downright terribad at M&P, but I did find that putting my mold on a heating pad cranked up high helps give me a little more time to play. My house is kept pretty cold most of the year and M&P was always setting up on my incredibly fast.


----------



## Stacyspy (Mar 2, 2016)

I use the suspension bases from WSP to make swirls....it works well for me. This isn't the best pic, but it might give you an idea


----------



## Soapsavvy (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi galaxy, I don't think it really has much to do with the type of soap base you select to use as much as it's about technique and timing and temperature.


----------



## likeablelady (Mar 3, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> I'm downright terribad at M&P, but I did find that putting my mold on a heating pad cranked up high helps give me a little more time to play. My house is kept pretty cold most of the year and M&P was always setting up on my incredibly fast.


Yes, my work space isn't especially warm, and mine sets up fast also.


----------



## sudsly (Mar 3, 2016)

I just got two of these double boilers today. They are bonjour all in one double boilers.  I woundt recommend keeping mp hot over direct heat you will burn the bottom.


----------



## sudsly (Mar 3, 2016)

sorry about the landscaped pic, idk why it uploaded like that.


----------



## TeresaT (Mar 3, 2016)

sudsly said:


> sorry about the landscaped pic, idk why it uploaded like that.



I'm guessing you took it with an iPhone or an iPad.  That is what happens every time I use mine, even though the original photo I'm uploading doesn't look like that.


----------



## niclycha (Apr 26, 2016)

Soapsavvy said:


> Hi galaxy, I don't think it really has much to do with the type of soap base you select to use as much as it's about technique and timing and temperature.



I'm new too but in the FB Group Shout Out to Melt and Pour 
They all pretty much day that to get the pretty swirls, it must be the suspension base. Otherwise it will just mix together. Trust me. I tried lol 
Ms Donna Atwood Mik...video is great and shows how to do them. I'm waiting for my suspension base from Wholesalesuppliesplus.com as we speak. Check out the FB group. And here is a pic of the video


----------



## likeablelady (May 2, 2016)

niclycha said:


> I'm new too but in the FB Group Shout Out to Melt and Pour
> They all pretty much day that to get the pretty swirls, it must be the suspension base. Otherwise it will just mix together. Trust me. I tried lol
> Ms Donna Atwood Mik...video is great and shows how to do them. I'm waiting for my suspension base from Wholesalesuppliesplus.com as we speak. Check out the FB group. And here is a pic of the video


thank yo, I will try that


----------



## niclycha (May 11, 2016)

You're welcome


----------



## penelopejane (May 11, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> I've seen some amazing things from a lady on YouTube with MP soaps. I've looked at the comments of her swirl soaps and it seems that her specific bases make the swirls possible. I believe they are suspension bases. You may want to look into that. Let me go fetch a link.




In one of those she has three hands so no doubt it's not white as simple as it looks but wow! Heaps easier the CP! What a fantastic result.


----------

